# Too Cold For a Bow?



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I was wanting to go out on the front tomorrow, however with a high of 15 degrees, just curious on what people's opinions were on whether weather (sorry couldn't resist) like that was bad for the limbs of a compound bow? I have hunted in the snow before, but it has always been north of 30 degrees.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

your bow may have a few new creaks in it while being drawn but it will hold up just fine. At least all of my trusty hoyts have


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not the bow you need to worry about...it's your release and your body...both are likely to freeze up...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Some other things to think about...

1. Can you make a shot with all the cloths you'll be wearing?
2. Are all the moving parts of your bow quiet when it's cold?
3. Keep your mechanical broadheads dry. If they freeze they won't work.
4. Keep your release dry. If it freezes, you'll be using your fingers.
5. Have some extra strength Excedrin on you for the headache you'll no doubt get when you see that every other screaming idiot with a bow and a deer tag has the same idea you had.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 5. Have some extra strength Excedrin on you for the headache you'll no doubt get when you see that every other screaming idiot with a bow and a deer tag has the same idea you had.


 -_O-


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3kket3hl]
> 5. Have some extra strength Excedrin on you for the headache you'll no doubt get when you see that every other screaming idiot with a bow and a deer tag has the same idea you had.


 -_O-[/quote:3kket3hl]
+1


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had my release freeze shut before after hiking/falling up and down steep canyons. I can't help but put my hand down into the snow. 
Does anyone have any tips, tricks or suggestions to prevent this?
Thanks


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I was up there this morning, and I don't know if I coulda pulled back my bow with how cold it was... the temp gauge in the truck said 13 or 14 degrees, but with the wind chill my nose froze shut as I was getting my extra layers on that I decided I'd need. 

Saw lots of deer, and even a pack of 3 yotes try to take one down - they already had one they'd killed, and were chasing others around still.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I always carry hiking sticks in my pack. Have used them many times, even bought some for a buddy who now swears by them....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> I've had my release freeze shut before after hiking/falling up and down steep canyons. I can't help but put my hand down into the snow.
> Does anyone have any tips, tricks or suggestions to prevent this?
> Thanks


Shoot fingers...


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Some drop away rests have problems functioning when it's real cold.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Now for something completely different...

Cold is an issue, but how much of an issue varies. Bottom line - take a couple shots in the cold and find out.

Typically, your bow is tuned at 80+ degrees. A variation of 40-50 degrees will definitely have an effect = increased draw weight. Depends on your bow and your strings.

Failure to pay attention means that at 20+ yards you will have a a bad shot or even a complete miss.

If you have a duel cam or cam and 1/2 bow, raise your sight housing.

If you have a single cam, drop your draw weight.

Best of both worlds - drop your draw weight 10 lbs and then adjust your sights.

Temps in single digits or below, no choice. You have to lower your draw weight. Muscle boys like me shooting at 75 lbs draw weight could find it impossible to draw in single digit temps. And if we could, sights are wrong, arrow spine is wrong, etc.

Again, take a couple shots beforehand.


----------

